# .{ taking up the betta gauntlet - wip }.



## Midelaye (Aug 29, 2013)

*.{ taking up the betta gauntlet }.*

.{ hello }.​
I'm Midelaye (or Mya if you prefer) and this is going to be my journal from my first betta to the many that follow and everything in between. On this post, I'll post a bit about me, links to all of the journals written, a couple threads I'm stalking and how to stalk me online (not seriously, but I'll link to some other sites such as my online gallery). Feel free to message me at any time.


.{ about me }.​
I am a soon-to-be-betta-owning Canadian university girl. I joined this forum in hopes of finding out more about getting a betta for my dorm room, and I found an amazing community. Like many of you I am a loving pet owner, and I'm going to school for animal biology and (hopefully) veterinary medicine. 

A bit about me. I own a black and white moggie called Panda (whom I did not name), I ride a chestnut thoroughbred called Sparks (I also did not name him) and have a couple of skulls named Dantallion (Dante) and Hamlet (whom I did name). Okay, I know the skulls don't really count, but sometimes I talk to them like they're my pets (by the way, I found them in a farm field and though they were cool because I'm a medical student, for anyone who is worried about why I own skulls or how I obtained them). I'm also an artist, and have particular interest in the Renaissance and Neoclassical periods.

I'm also a complete cinephile and tv-aholic. I'm addicted to the shows Supernatural, Sherlock, The Newsroom, Game of Thrones, Face Off, Grey's Anatomy, House and Hannibal. I never shut up about movies and have a particular affinity for psych thrillers with a twist. My top five favourites (in order) are Fight Club, Django Unchained, Lucky Number Slevin, The Dark Knight and Silver Linings Playbook. 

I also like baking, making chainmail, occasionally writing, often reading and for some unfathomable reason I'm really good at laser quest and go karting. Nice to meet you!


.{ fish }.​
None yet!


.{ posts }.

Male crowntail needs a name
Yet another first time dorm room betta owner
Hello from the soon-to-be-betta-owning Canadian university girl
Anyone own a corn snake?


.{ stalk me }.

Art gallery (older)
Art tumblr (newer)
Tumblr​


----------



## Midelaye (Aug 29, 2013)

.{ journals }.​None yet!


----------

